# Betta in Community Tank?



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I just got a new betta yesterday and I already want another one! Do you think a betta would do well in a 15 gallon tank with 3 Peppered Cories, 2 Platies, and 6 Pencilfish? I was thinking it could be overstocked, but I'm not sure. Thanks!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It depends, I know pencilfish are in the same tank level as Betta's, meaning they mostly stay mid level to upper level so the Betta may end up being stressed by them. The bio-load from that tank might not like it as well though because Platies do make a mess, Betta's can as well.

For this community I would probably say no just because the pencilfish are already in the Betta's "territory" you see? 

I don't know if you know of this site: aqadvisor.com but it's great to sketch out what you would like in your tank. It's not great for everything, like it won't give you advice about what to put together and what not to put together but it gives a great outline for what you can do with your tank and with your filter


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

If you want pencil fish get dwarf pencil fish instead.and I agree they would probably lay stress the betta, and someone would die. And for the Cory's I say get 1 or 2, not 3. 
In my opinion do a whole different plan, get 5 neon tetras, a mystery snail, a ghost shrimp, and some little inverts.

Also your tank will need to develop before ou add any fish, also only add 3 fish a moth, or things will die


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

The betta already semi full grown? Really comes down to the temperament (trial and error) if he is.

If you wish to improve the odds in a community get yourself a juvenile baby, the ones they sell at Petco that look like tiny guppies. My present Veil Tail was raised in a 15 this way alongside ghost shrimp, cherry shrimp, neons and white clouds. He was the runt of the litter as even a small ghost shrimp used to scare him off. These days he's full grown and can easily fit 1 or 2 shrimp in his mouth but to my delight he completely ignores em, probably cause he was raised alongside as a pup. 

On the other hand, there is zero chance my shrimp would survive with my Crowntail sitting alone in his 5 gallon, he'd probably devour them up quickly :shock:


----------

